# PCOS Ladies:What do you do if progesterone pills don't bring on period???



## Snowglobe21

So when I got diagnosed with PCOS, our FS gave me 10 days worth of 2 pills/day of progesterone to take to bring on my period so I could do a day 3 FSH test. It is now 2 days after the 10 day period and still no period! What do I do now? Our next FS appointment isn't until the end of March and I don't want to show up with no progress made! He never said what to do if they didn't work.


----------



## _Nell

Was it provera you took?

I took these recently and AF arrvied about 4 or 5 days after the last pill, it can take time. FX yours is on it's way for you.


----------



## Jamitha

When I took it I was waiting and waiting for AF! Here the meds put my body through another full cycle first where I OV first and then got my AF so it didnt come for almost 2 weeks afterward. Ofcourse I didnt know at the time I was OV so it was too late for that cycle.....


----------



## Lily7

Hi it can take a few days sometimes over a week for af to show up, although I have took provera before and af didnt show, they made me wait for it for ages (cant remember exactly - think it was 2 weeks) then they brought me in for a scan and bloods, scan showed I would have af any day but bloods contradicted that and showed af would not be showing up any time soon so they ended up giving me another course of provera then af came.


----------

